# '11 298Re



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

We are picking up our 298RE today, getting very excited. Wanted someone to try to help me understand the electrical. Does this come with a 30 amp or 50 amp system? If it is only a 30 amp, can the air and say the TV be run simultaneously? I noted on the spec sheet it lists a 55 amp converter, what is this and what does it do? I'm sure many more questions will come up...what a great resource this is. Thanks!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Good question. The trailer comes with 30 amp service. I have had no problems with AC and TV running at the same time. If you add in the microwave to make some popcorn, you are going to have issues. The 55 amp converter changes AC over to DC to run the lights and recharge the battery, any other items running 12V. Did you download the PDI checklist? Here's a link to a checklist that Oregon_Camper put together.

PDI Download


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

1. 30 amp shore power cable. Fifth wheel TTs tend to be the ones with 50 amp service.

2. air cond. and tv = yes. Air and microwave: probably not--you may trip the shore power circuit breaker. I trip it unless I turn off the power converter, and make sure the reefer is on "gas only." Never hurts to just try it--can't damage anything. You'll just have to reduce the load, and then go outside and reset the circuit breaker in the shore power stand.

3. 55 amp converter: converts 120 volt ac shore power to 12 volt dc power. DC output from the converter is 55 amps. Used to charge your batteries, and run all the 12 volt "stuff" in your TT. Microwave and air cond are not 12 volt stuff. Furnace (and the blower motor) runs on 12v. Water pump is 12v. Interior and exterior lights are 12v.

Have you printed out a Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) packet from this site? Strongly recommended that you have a written "check-list" of stuff to cover when you go get your new baby. Otherwise you certainly will either not be told some stuff, or forget to ask, and so forth. Most dealers are delighted that you have a check list because it keeps you (and the dealer's tech) focused on the tasks.

Leave the kids home. They'll get bored after an hour and be a nusiance to you trying to do a VERY important inspection. Once you sign for it, it's yours.

Advise the dealership you have a checklist and will be glad to give them a copy either in advance or when you arrive. Wear clothes in which you can sit on the concrete floor and roll around under the side of the TT. You'll want to see where stuff under the TT is located, how to drain the black and grey tanks, and so forth.

Have DW wear slacks so she doesn't flash the mob when climbing a step ladder to see the roof. Allow 2 - 4 hours--keep moving since the tech wants to get done (he's usually allowed about 3 hours to do a PDI). Bring a pad of paper and four pens--that way you have a pen when one or two get lost. Lost pens usually show up in the missing sock pile in your laundry.







Bring a small flashlight or two (one for you, one for DW).

Feel free to ask any questions--the only dumb question is the one you don't ask!







My wife and I were "newbies" in April 2009 and this site really saved our collective butts with all the advice and help we got through reading the forums.

Good luck and welcome to Outbackers.com!


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for those responses. Dealer is requesting that we stay in their campground on site the first night (we're actually going to be there 3 nights but working during the day). I'm hoping some of the 'punch list' items can be fixed while we are working those days, and if we have to stay at our 'real' house one of the nights, it's really no big deal. I downloaded the checklist, looks very comprehensive.

What's the best way to do all the testing for water leaks? Does the dealer give you a funny look if you ask to soak the trailer with a hose during the inspection process?


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

The dealer should be washing the trailer in prep for delivery. Just make sure that any slides are open when it is washed. Make sure you check the top side of the front marker lights for proper sealing. Any leaks there could cause future delamination.


----------



## ktm3ten (Jul 26, 2011)

When storing the unit between weekend usage, what precautions should be taken? Our unit is stored outside in a lot, uncovered on a gravel parking lot.

Here are some examples I was wondering about:

1: Should hot water heater be drained every time?

2: Should all water be drained from clean water tank? Should tap be kept open or closed after draining?

3: Should unit be stored with stabilizer jacks down?

4: Should any vents be kept open (I have the MaxxAir vent on the bathroom vent)?

5: Should battery be disconnected?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Storage between trips, esp short storage (like a week or two):

1. Hot water heater. Leave alone. The water will not get gnarly in 30 - 45 days, in my experience.

2. Fresh water tank; leave it alone. We try to arrive at the storage place with about 1/4 tank. No need to haul water all around. We refill it at the campsite or before leaving if we know we'll be dry camping. But 30 gallons of water weighs 240 pounds. Don't tow around what you don't need.

3. Store with stabilizer jacks down? No need. Who is going to notice if the wind rocks the TT a little?







But do chock the wheels. (You always do that when unhitching, right?







)

4. Vents open: yes if you have automatic closing vents and 12vdc. But see # 5 below regarding power.

5. Disconnect battery? I do. I have a knife switch on the ground line of the two 12 v batts and open it up when I'm all settled in at the storage area. The reason is that there are "parasitic" drains on your battery power. The propane detector is hard wired to 12v, and in my TT, the damn Jensen stereo is hard wired to 12v. Those two little power drains add up over 2 - 4 weeks, and can run the TT batts down to flat. Mod # 1 for me was to put a cutoff switch at the battery (I chose the knife switch) and so when I get to the storage facility, and am done, I open the knife to cut off the TT completely.

Note that cutoff of power makes the automatic closing of a vent not work.

6. Another thing I do when storing my baby, even if for only 2 - 3 weeks, is put the covers on the tires. The UV in sunlight is very hard on TT sidewalls; usually the sidewalls start to crack from exposure to sunlight well before the tread is gone. The covers are inexpensive, flip over the tires and are held on with bungee cords (included in the package). IMHO, it is worth the 10 minutes it takes to protect them.

7. Finally, if you store for more than a couple of weeks, you may want to park baby with the tires up on a board. I use two 2x6-8's with a 45 degree cut in each end to act as a mini-ramp. Just back the TT onto the boards and the tires then park on boards and not on the gravel.


----------

